# Battle of Lyndanisse - Cinematic composition



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope you like it. Please leave some feedback, critique or other.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very good. I like it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds like the music to a video game, or the DVD menu screen for a movie. I thought everything flowed nicely.


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

Bravo sir, listened all the way through & sounded brilliant! Liked on YT.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mediumaevum said:


> I hope you like it. Please leave some feedback, critique or other.


Will listen soon.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Almost a Yanni feel, but better IMO; less drama, more to the point and stronger melodic phrases. I enjoyed it very much, good job!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It keeps adding layers to it, brilliant work!


----------

